# [IPW3945] Problème avec la configuration.

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, je suis en train de configurer mon wifi et ça fonctionne presque...

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller AHCI (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71d4

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller

Linux gentootux 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #23 SMP Mon Aug 6 00:25:02 EDT 2007 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

gentootux ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 06 Aug 2007 00:30:10 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_CA.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_CA.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx4linux dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimpprint gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kerberos ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg msn mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fglrx"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

gentootux ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:6B:35:9C:76

          inet adr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::21a:6bff:fe35:9c76/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5364 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4047 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:100

          RX bytes:7067646 (6.7 Mb)  TX bytes:521420 (509.1 Kb)

          Adresse de base:0x3000 Mémoire:ee000000-ee020000

eth1      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:77:4F:4B:1A

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:50 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:2925 (2.8 Kb)

          Interruption:22 Adresse de base:0xa000 Mémoire:edf00000-edf00fff

irda0     Lien encap:IrLAP  HWaddr 00:00:00:00

          NOARP  MTU:2048  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:8

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Lien encap:IPv6-dans-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

gentootux ~ #                                       

gentootux ~ # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

irda0     no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

Warning: Driver for device eth1 has been compiled with version 22

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20.

Some things may be broken...

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"gentoonet"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1A:70:62:40:88

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:xxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=88/100  Signal level=-44 dBm  Noise level=-44 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:62   Missed beacon:0

gentootux ~ #                        

gentootux ~ # rc-update show

           alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

                dbus |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             hotplug | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

            net.eth1 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default

                                          

```

C'est quoi ce message :  Warning: Driver for device eth1 has been compiled with version 22

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20.

Some things may be broken...

Enfin, j'ai installé ceci : 

```

# emerge -pD wireless-tools net-wireless/ipw3945 net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode net-wireless/ipw3945d

```

Mon fichier de config :

```

gentootux ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-N"

#RC_NEED_wlan="ipw3945d"

config_gentoonet=( "dhcp" )

key_gentoonet="s:xxxxxxxxxx enc open"

preferred_aps=( "gentoonet" )

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

```

```

gentootux ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i iEEE

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

```

J'ai seulement ceci dans mon dmesg :

```

gentootux ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 (root@gentootux) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)) #23 SMP Mon Aug 6 00:25:02 EDT 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009f000 end: 000000000009f000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009f000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000d2000 size: 0000000000002000 end: 00000000000d4000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000dc000 size: 0000000000024000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000007fdd0000 end: 000000007fed0000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000007fed0000 size: 000000000000f000 end: 000000007fedf000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 000000007fedf000 size: 0000000000021000 end: 000000007ff00000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 000000007ff00000 size: 0000000000100000 end: 0000000080000000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000f0000000 size: 0000000004000000 end: 00000000f4000000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fec00000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 00000000fec10000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fed00000 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000fed00400 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fed14000 size: 0000000000006000 end: 00000000fed1a000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fed1c000 size: 0000000000074000 end: 00000000fed90000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fee00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fee01000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000ff800000 size: 0000000000800000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fed0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fed0000 - 000000007fedf000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fedf000 - 000000007ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ff00000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1150MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f6810

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 523984) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   523984

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   523984

On node 0 totalpages: 523984

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2301 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 292307 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F67E0, 0024 (r2 LENOVO)

ACPI: XSDT 7FED1555, 008C (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 7FED1600, 00F4 (r3 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 LNVO        1)

ACPI Warning (tbfadt-0434): Optional field "Gpe1Block" has zero address or length: 000000000000102C/0 [20070126]

ACPI: DSDT 7FED195E, D234 (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 7FEF4000, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 7FED17B4, 01AA (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: ECDT 7FEDEB92, 0052 (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 LNVO        1)

ACPI: TCPA 7FEDEBE4, 0032 (r2 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 LNVO        1)

ACPI: APIC 7FEDEC16, 0068 (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 LNVO        1)

ACPI: MCFG 7FEDEC7E, 003C (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 LNVO        1)

ACPI: HPET 7FEDECBA, 0038 (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 LNVO        1)

ACPI: SLIC 7FEDEE62, 0176 (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110  LTP        0)

ACPI: BOOT 7FEDEFD8, 0028 (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110  LTP        1)

ACPI: SSDT 7FEF2697, 025F (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT 7FEF28F6, 00A6 (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT 7FEF299C, 04F7 (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT 7FEF2E93, 01D8 (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:70000000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 519891

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda8 vga=795

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1994.396 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2073116k/2095936k available (2442k kernel code, 21628k reserved, 1153k data, 252k init, 1178432k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff9d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 392 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc048b000 - 0xc04ca000   ( 252 kB)

      .data : 0xc0362a00 - 0xc0482f78   (1153 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0362a00   (2442 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3992.01 BogoMIPS (lpj=1996005)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 1626 Objects with 76 Devices 439 Methods 27 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 11 Objects with 0 Devices 7 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0003) - 7 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0004) - 4 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0005) - 14 Objects with 0 Devices 5 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0006) - 14 Objects with 1 Devices 2 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0587 [02] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz stepping 06

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3988.68 BogoMIPS (lpj=1994341)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz stepping 06

Total of 2 processors activated (7980.69 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]:

Measured 617364 cycles TSC warp between CPUs, turning off TSC clock.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=2000

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0952 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1049 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 8 Wake, Enabled 2 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Initialized 25/27 Regions 142/142 Fields 64/64 Buffers 43/55 Packages (1685 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.......

Executed 7 _INI methods requiring 2 _STA executions (examined 83 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: Power Resource [PUBS] (on)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.20 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

NET: Registered protocol family 23

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xc0000-0xc3fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xc4000-0xc7fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xc8000-0xcbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: ee100000-ee1fffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: ee000000-ee0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: 4000-5fff

  MEM window: ec000000-edffffff

  PREFETCH window: e4000000-e40fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: 6000-7fff

  MEM window: e8000000-e9ffffff

  PREFETCH window: e4100000-e41fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: 8000-9fff

  MEM window: ea000000-ebffffff

  PREFETCH window: e4200000-e42fffff

PCI: Bus 22, cardbus bridge: 0000:15:00.0

  IO window: 0000a000-0000a0ff

  IO window: 0000a400-0000a4ff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-e3ffffff

  MEM window: 88000000-8bffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: a000-dfff

  MEM window: e4300000-e7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-e3ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1e.0 (0005 -> 0007)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:15:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

ACPI Error (utglobal-0128): Unknown exception code: 0xFFFFFFF0 [20070126]

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

tpm_tis 00:0b: 1.2 TPM (device-id 0xFFFF, rev-id 255)

tpm_tis 00:0b: Unable to request irq: 8 for probe

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 10240k, total 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=2

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:afd4

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cb05c, set palette = c00cb118

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

set_level status: 0

ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

set_level status: 0

ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: SSDT 7FEF1D36, 0282 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist      100 INTL 20050513)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 00EC) - 6 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: SSDT 7FEF203D, 065A (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst      100 INTL 20050513)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 00ED) - 13 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 7FEF1C6E, 00C8 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist      100 INTL 20050513)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 00F2) - 4 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: SSDT 7FEF1FB8, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst      100 INTL 20050513)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 00F3) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (54 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM1] (55 C)

ibm_acpi: IBM ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.13

ibm_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

ibm_acpi: ThinkPad EC firmware 79HT50WW-1.07

ibm_acpi: dock device not present

ibm_acpi: disabling subdriver dock

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 1 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -400489547 ns)

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:02:00.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) 00:1a:6b:35:9c:76

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

pnp: Device 00:0a activated.

nsc-ircc, chip->init

nsc-ircc, Found chip at base=0x164e

nsc-ircc, driver loaded (Dag Brattli)

IrDA: Registered device irda0

nsc-ircc, Found dongle: No dongle connected

netconsole: not configured, aborting

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 1.5 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8862500 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 218

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8862580 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 218

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8862600 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 218

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8862680 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 218

scsi0 : ahci

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST910021AS, 4.06, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 195371568 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

scsi2 : ahci

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

scsi3 : ahci

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST910021AS       4.06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.10ac1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[C] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.1 to 64

ata5: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000101f0 ctl 0x000103f6 bmdma 0x00011880 irq 14

ata6: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00010170 ctl 0x00010376 bmdma 0x00011888 irq 15

scsi4 : ata_piix

ata5.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi5 : ata_piix

ata6: port disabled. ignoring.

scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4083N 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:15:00.0 [17aa:2012]

Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:15:00.0, mfunc 0x01d01002, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf0, PCI irq 16

Socket status: 30000007

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xa000 - 0xdfff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xe4300000 - 0xe7ffffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 21, io mem 0xee404000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x00001800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 22, io base 0x00001820

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 23, io base 0x00001840

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 21, io base 0x00001860

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f13:MOU] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input4

hdaps: inverting axis readings.

hdaps: LENOVO ThinkPad T60 detected.

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x81a0b1, caps: 0xa04793/0x300000

serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input5

input: hdaps as /class/input/input6

hdaps: driver successfully loaded.

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.2

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm203x

Bluetooth: Digianswer Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.8

usbcore: registered new interface driver bpa10x

Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver bfusb

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.5

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.2

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Using IPI Shortcut mode

IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /class/input/input7

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 252k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0dmpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1898 MBytes.

[fglrx] USWC is disabled in module parameters

[fglrx] PAT is disabled!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.39.4 [Jul 20 2007] on minor 0

EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx] total      GART = 130023424

[fglrx] free       GART = 114032640

[fglrx] max single GART = 114032640

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 268304384

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 244305920

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 244305920

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0dmpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

gentootux ~ #                                                                                                                

```

----------

## d2_racing

Personne ????

C'est pas vrai...je suis pas le premier a avoir ça ?

----------

## Temet

Je dis ça en paix mais... le problème de tes posts c'est qu'ils sont décourageants.

Perso le "emerge --info", je ne le vois pas trop utile ici. C'est plutôt utile en cas de problème avec portage je pense.

Le dmesg ... c'est bien, mais ça te fait 10 écrans de hauts et perso, j'ai pas envie de trier dedans les 3 lignes qui peuvent être intéressantes donc honnêtement... j'arrive jamais jusqu'à la fin de tes demandes.

Après, c'est ptet juste moi... mais c'est mon sentiment.

(je répète que ceci est dit calmement et je ne cherche pas la guerre... et que je vais sortir sur la pointe des pieds, sans claquer la porte   :Laughing: )

----------

## kwenspc

Bah au moins on a largement toutes les infos voulues.

Le coup du version 22 alors qu'une autre truc ne supporte que jusqu'aux version 20. Ce serait pas le firmware genre? loader dans un driver qui n'est pas capable de le gérer? (ou inversement)

----------

## d2_racing

Je fais ça pour pas avoir une réponse du genre : peux-tu poster ton emerge --info s.v.p.. ou peux-tu nous envoyer le contenu de ton dmesg et après on va t'aider... :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

De plus, je sais pas quoi chercher et surtout j'aime mieux donner le plus d'info possible, car là je sais pas du tout ce qui peut causer ce problème...

----------

## Temet

Perso je ne suis pas fan de la conf de ton /etc/conf.d/net.

Rien que les deux appels dhcp sur la meme interface, c'est chelou.

----------

## kopp

il manque un truc intéressant , les versions des paquets wireless-tools etc... ça sent le truc qui n'a pas la dernière version (peut-être à passer en ~x86....)

----------

## YetiBarBar

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-574101-highlight-ipw3945.html

PS: évite les doubles post fr / en ...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-574585-highlight-ipw3945.html

----------

## d2_racing

Est-ce que ça ce peut que ça vienne du kernel ?

J'ai vu qu'il y a ce package  : net-wireless/ieee80211

----------

## Temet

Non justement, faut plus utiliser celui de portage. C'est bon dans le kernel.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Perso je ne suis pas fan de la conf de ton /etc/conf.d/net.
> 
> Rien que les deux appels dhcp sur la meme interface, c'est chelou.

 

Selon toi, j'ai pas besoin de config_eth1 = "dhcp"

----------

## d2_racing

 *kopp wrote:*   

> il manque un truc intéressant , les versions des paquets wireless-tools etc... ça sent le truc qui n'a pas la dernière version (peut-être à passer en ~x86....)

 

C'est bon je vais poster ça quand je vais arriver chez moi ce soir  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Je peux pas te dire, mais je pourrai te donner ma conf ce soir de chez moi.

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai un de mes amis qui m'a dit d'essayer wireless-tools en version ~x86, car le driver de ma carte est trop récent pour l'outil de configuration du wifi.

À suivre...

----------

## kopp

 *kopp wrote:*   

> il manque un truc intéressant , les versions des paquets wireless-tools etc... ça sent le truc qui n'a pas la dernière version (peut-être à passer en ~x86....)

 

On se sent lu ...

----------

## Temet

Ah merde, j'avais oublié !!!!

J'allume le portable et j'édite ce post!  :Wink: 

Bon alors pour info, chez moi tout est en stable (wireless-tools, ipw3945, ipw3945-ucode et ipw3945d)

le fichier "/etc/conf.d/net":

```
modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

config_MYESSID=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_MYESSID="-t 10"

dns_domain_MYESSID="homenetwork"
```

le fichier "/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=10

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="MYESSID"

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="MYKEY"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

}
```

Et oui bah moi, j'utilise wpa_supplicant... car j'ai activé le wpa sur la freeboite.

Et j'ai raccourci clavier avec un sudo la dessus :

```
#!/bin/bash

if [ "$(/etc/init.d/net.eth1 status | grep started)" ]; then

        echo "Arrêt de l'interface eth1"

        /etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

        echo "Arrêt du démon ipw3945d"

        sleep 1

        /etc/init.d/ipw3945d stop

        echo "Déchargement du module wifi"

        sleep 1

        rmmod ipw3945

        echo "Le wifi est totalement désactivé"

else

        echo "Chargement du module wifi"

        modprobe ipw3945

        echo "Lancement du démon ipw3945d"

        sleep 2

        /etc/init.d/ipw3945d start

        echo "Démarrage de l'interface eth1"

        sleep 2

        /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

        echo "Wifi activé"

fi
```

Comme ça quand j'appuie dessus, ça me charge le module, lance le démon et démarre l'interface qui se connecte toute seule... et si je rappuie, ça coupe l'interface, le démon et décharge le module (plus efficace que le switch qui marche une fois sur deux (et jamais la bonne ^^)).

PS : oui bah j'ai viré knetworkmanager... vu que je me connecte que chez moi, ça prend moins de temps d'appuyer sur une touche.

----------

## d2_racing

Bon,voici la liste de package :

```

gentootux ~ # equery list ipw3945

[ Searching for package 'ipw3945' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode-1.14.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945d-1.7.22-r4 (0)

gentootux ~ #

```

```

gentootux ~ # equery list wireless

[ Searching for package 'wireless' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-28 (0)

gentootux ~ #

```

[/code]

----------

## d2_racing

Bon, je viens d'essayer wireless-tools en version ~x86 et j'ai plus l'erreur  :Smile: 

Par contre, je suis pas capable de me connecter...

```

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx] total      GART = 130023424

[fglrx] free       GART = 114032640

[fglrx] max single GART = 114032640

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 268304384

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 244305920

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 244305920

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0dmpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

```

```

gentootux ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *     eth1 connected to ESSID "gentoonet" at 00:1A:70:62:40:88

 *     in managed mode on channel 6 (WEP enabled - open)

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

Error, eth1: timed out                                                                                                                                                                                                               [ !! ]

gentootux ~ #                      

```

----------

## d2_racing

Je vois aussi ça quand je boot, lors du chargement du driver fglrx,mon driver de carte de son etc...

```

Error running install command for IPW3945 

Cannotrun IPW3945d in the boot command.

IPW3945 will be started in the boot runlevel.

```

----------

## d2_racing

Il voit mon réseau :

```

gentootux ~ # iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1A:70:62:40:88

                    ESSID:"gentoonet"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=90/100  Signal level=-41 dBm  Noise level=-41 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 20ms ago

gentootux ~ #

```

----------

## d2_racing

Quand je suis rendu a DHCP, ma lumière clignotte mais après ça j'ai rien...

----------

## Temet

Trois idées:

- wlassistant si t'es sous KDE, c'est minimal mais suffisant pour le WEP. Je l'ai utilisé au début, marche très bien;

- NetworkManager... un peu relou à installer, un peu relou à utiliser mais fait sont travail (sauf celui de te connecter automatiquement à un réseau qu'il connait... pour ça que je l'ai désactivé);

- wpa_supplicant (de toute manière en dep de NetworkManager. Avec le flag qt, t'as une interface qui marche mais la conf n'est pas gardée).

----------

## d2_racing

Bon, je vais essayer la configuration manuelle et ensuite je vais essayer wlassistant.

Je suis sous KDE  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

As-tu suivi ce guide pour configurer ton matos ? il me semble qu'il faut wpa_supplicant ... en tous cas je l'utilisais même sans wpa...

----------

## Temet

Non.

Au début je me connectais chez un pote qui avait la protec' WEP juste avec wlassistant (et sans wpa_supplicant).

----------

## d2_racing

Je vous redonne des news ce soir...heure du Québec  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Je viens de le trouver....maudit que c'est con, pour une raison X, je dois pousser la clé en hexa...pas la passphrase...

je vais réessayer avant la config dans /etc/conf.d/net, car là je roule avec le truc a temet.

Merci...par contre pouvez-vous me dire pourquoi la passphrase existe et qu'on a l'option s: dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/net

J'ai un routeur WRT54G avec la version 8.0 du firmware.

----------

## d2_racing

Bon, il me reste juste ce bug :

```

Error running install command for IPW3945

Cannotrun IPW3945d in the boot command.

IPW3945 will be started in the boot runlevel. 

```

Ça écris ça quand je viens de loader mon driver de carte de son...

Et ensuite quand il démarre le DHCP à cause de ifplug sur eth1, j'ai ceci comme erreur :

Error : cannot start netmount as net.eth1 could not start...

Par contre, je vous écris à partir de ma wifi ?????

----------

## d2_racing

Voici mon nouveau rc-update show

```

gentootux ~ # rc-update show

           alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

                dbus |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             hotplug | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

            net.eth1 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default

gentootux ~ #

```

Si je comprend ce qui se passe udev(hotplug ou coldplug) ou autre chose qui load le module ipw3945 et le deamon démarrage tout seul sauf dans la mauvaise phase du init ????

----------

## Temet

Il dit quoi

```
rc-update show | grep -i net ipw3945
```

???

Sinon, netmount il va râler s'il ne trouve aucune interface réseau. Si ton module n'est pas encore chargé et que t'as pas d'eth ethernet (o_O'), il doit râler je pense.

EDIT : oh l'autre, il lit dans mes pensées!!!

Ah oui, exacte, je me rappelle que j'avais désactivé ce truc.

Perso, si mes souvenirs sont bons, j'ai ipw3945d au run-level default.

EDIT 2 : oui bah non, ils sont mauvais! Je suis con... j'ai viré le truc car justement je ne veux surtout pas que mon wifi soit lancé au boot!!!

J'ai un bouton pour charger le module, lancer le démon et démarrer l'interface, comme déjà dit  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

```

gentootux ~ # rc-update show | grep -i net ipw3945

grep: ipw3945: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

gentootux ~ #

```

Ça retourne nada...rien...

----------

## d2_racing

Bon en ajoutant rc-update add ipw3945d default

j'ai plus le message d'erreur de netmount, par contre j'ai ceci encore lors du chargement des modules avec udev:

```

error cannot run ipw3945d until sysinit completes

ipw3945d will be run in the boot runlevel

fatal : Error running install command for ipw3945

```

----------

## Temet

Oui j'avais viré le truc d'auto chargement.

Je ne sais plus ou c'est, c'est ptet dit à la fin de l'emerge.

A toi de jouer  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Parles-tu de ceci :

```

gentootux ~ # cat /etc/modprobe.conf

### This file is automatically generated by update-modules

#

# Please do not edit this file directly. If you want to change or add

# anything please take a look at the files in /etc/modprobe.d and read

# the manpage for update-modules(8).

#

alias char-major-10-175 agpgart

alias char-major-10-200 tun

alias char-major-81-* bttv

alias char-major-108-* ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3 ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-14 ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21 bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24 ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26 ppp_deflate

alias loop-xfer-gen-0 loop_gen

alias loop-xfer-3 loop_fish2

alias loop-xfer-gen-10 loop_gen

alias cipher-2 des

alias cipher-3 fish2

alias cipher-4 blowfish

alias cipher-6 idea

alias cipher-7 serp6f

alias cipher-8 mars6

alias cipher-11 rc62

alias cipher-15 dfc2

alias cipher-16 rijndael

alias cipher-17 rc5

alias char-major-89-* i2c-dev

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

alias parport_lowlevel parport_pc

alias char-major-10-144 nvram

alias binfmt-0064 binfmt_aout

alias char-major-10-135 rtc

install ipw3945 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install ipw3945; sleep 0.5; /etc/init.d/ipw3945d start

remove ipw3945 /etc/init.d/ipw3945d stop; /sbin/modprobe -r --ignore-remove ipw3945

gentootux ~ #                                                            

```

----------

## Temet

M'en rappelle absolument pas, c'était il y a des mois.

Mon lit m'attend  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Si quelqu'un connait le fichier, ça serait le fun de partager cette info  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Je crois qu'on peut utiliser /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist pour enlever un module dans udev.

----------

## d2_racing

```

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

blacklist ipw3945

```

Ne pas oublier de lancer update-modules après cette manipulation.

Enfin, si vous voulez gérer vous même la connexion wifi, vous avez juste a faire ceci :

1.Blacklister le module ipw3945.

2.Créer le lien symbolique net.eth1

3.Ajouter la configuration dans /etc/conf.d/net

4.Exécuter le script à Temet en root.

Comme ça, votre Gentoo n'aura pas connaissance de la présence d'une connexion wifi au démarrage.

Ceci conclu ce merveilleux thread  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Depuis la sortie de la nouvelle version du driver ipw3945 en version 1.2.2 et du kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r3, il faut être certain d'ajouter un sleep 2 entre le modprobe ipw3945 et le /etc/init.d/net.eth1

car sinon, l'interface net.eth1 n'existera pas le wifi ne va pas fonctionner.

J'ai eu ça hier ,alors  c'est pour ça que je précise le tout.

----------

